# WLAN USB-Stick als Router verwänden



## Starfear (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute einen MSI WLAN-Stick gekauft (US54EX) um eine verbindung zwischen meinem PC (Windows Vista Ultmate 64 Bit) und meinem iPod touch 2G eine Verbindung mit dem Internet herzustellen. Hab auch alles installiert aber ich finde mit meinem iPod mein Netzwerk nicht, also habe ich gegoogelt und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich eigentlich einen Router/Acesspoint benötige. Da aber ja eine Internetverbindung auf senden und empfangen beruht habe ich mir gedacht man könnte vieleicht meinen Stick als Router umfunktionieren. Ist dies möglich? Wenn ja, wie? Brauche ich Software dafür? Wenn ja, wie heißt diese und wo bekomme ich diese her?

Danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus.

MfG Starfear


----------



## kalle123456 (23. Oktober 2008)

So wie du dir das denkst nein.
Router = verbindet zwei unterschiedliche Netze ( Kurzform)
Accesspoint = bietet einen Zugriff auf das von ihm autorisierte Netz und deren Dienste 

Aber der PC an dem du den Stick gesteckt hast, kannst du über die Internetverbindungsfreigabe was machen.


----------



## Starfear (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe es jetzt geschafft ein Ad-hoc Netzwerk zu erstellen und habe auch eine Verbindung mit meinem iPod aber wenn ich in Safari eine Seite öffnen möchte, z.B. Google, dann bekomm ich die meldung: ,,Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Internet hergestellt werden [...]". Darauf hab ich ein bisschen gegoogelt und einen Lösungsansatz gefunden, darin steht man soll die THCP-Daten anpassen, soweit hab ich das auch verstanden aber ich weiss

a) nicht wo ich meine Daten, also die von meinem PC finde und

b) ob ich genau diese Daten oder andere für meinen iPod verwänden muss.

MfG Starfear


----------



## kalle123456 (23. Oktober 2008)

Starfear hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe es jetzt geschafft ein Ad-hoc Netzwerk zu erstellen und habe auch eine Verbindung mit meinem iPod aber wenn ich in Safari eine Seite öffnen möchte, z.B. Google, dann bekomm ich die meldung: ,,Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Internet hergestellt werden [...]". Darauf hab ich ein bisschen gegoogelt und einen Lösungsansatz gefunden, darin steht man soll die THCP-Daten anpassen, soweit hab ich das auch verstanden aber ich weiss
> 
> a) nicht wo ich meine Daten, also die von meinem PC finde und
> 
> ...



Du musst natürlich alle Geräte die über die Internetfreigabe laufen, den Gateway mitteilen.
THCP = DHCP 

bedeutet die IP-Adresse des PC muss statisch sein, als DNS funkiert der PC und als Gateway auch, gilt für alle adhoc verbundenen Geräte.


----------

